# Suggestion: sticky consolidation in HH



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

In Happy Hour, real estate is at a premium, it seems. With the new ads and layout, a large chunk of the top of the page is dedicated to non-thread sections. Which pushes everything down the page. There are currently 3 stickies and I believe 2 can be combined.

The _*** Political Posts On Site Not Allowed ***_ could easily be folded into the _*** Forum RULES & GUIDELINES ***_ thread. Not only is the Political thread redundant, it was stickied way back when the No Politics rule was instituted and needed to be noticed.

If it still needs to be noticed, perhaps after combining the two threads, the title could be changed to _*** Forum RULES & GUIDELINES (No Political Posts Allowed) ***_.


----------

